# Algae covered lava-rock



## Neufusion (Jan 13, 2007)

I have two large peices of lava-rock in my tank stacked together to make a little cave where my fish like to hang out for some privacy. 

I've notice LOTS of brown algae growing on the rocks. My plecostomus does a very good job of cleaning everything in the tank except the lava rocks. He will eat a lot of algae off the surface of the rocks, but the rocks are very pourous and he can't get into all of the little holes.

Will lots of algae on the rocks cause any problems for the quality of the water?

Is it advisable to leave the rocks in the tank? It seems to create a never-ending food source for the plecostomus...


----------



## Picklee (Feb 22, 2007)

What's the size of the tank? Is it 26 gallons? Algae will really deprive your water of oxygen, but if it's not about to take over the tank, then you should be fine. If you are really intent on riding your tank of the algae, then I would suggest changing your light bulb if it's older. The older the light bulb gets, the more it shifts towards the red end of the spectrum. Algae, and most plants, feed on the red end of the spectrum, so you want to keep your light source towards the violet end of the spectrum to reduce growth. Frequenting your water changes to take out phosphates may also help.


----------



## Neufusion (Jan 13, 2007)

Picklee said:


> What's the size of the tank? Is it 26 gallons? Algae will really deprive your water of oxygen, but if it's not about to take over the tank, then you should be fine. If you are really intent on riding your tank of the algae, then I would suggest changing your light bulb if it's older..


26 gallon tank. The light is only a couple months old.

I'm only concerned if it is having a negative effect on the enviroment of the tank.

I was thinking of possibly throwing in a few ghost shrimp to help out with the cleanup duties.


----------



## Picklee (Feb 22, 2007)

Well, I think you're O.K. overall, just make sure to keep an eye on it, and if it gets to the point where it's taking over the tank, then you might want to take some action. My experience with Ghost Shrimp has taught me that whatever can eat them, will eat them. Your Gouramis or Tiger Barbs will definitely find them as delectable treats. I have two Tiger Barbs that will eat the feeder guppies that I throw in for my Silver Needle Nose Gar, so I hold no doubt that they would have no mercy on Ghost Shrimp.


----------

